# Workman Clark demise.



## David Campbell (Mar 11, 2008)

Page from Google book concerning Workman Clark and the Bankers Sperling, a follow up to the "Bermuda" Fire photo from Tridentport in Gallery.


----------



## David Campbell (Mar 11, 2008)

THE END OF THE DOXFORD FAMILY CONTROL

1919 Northumberland Shipbuilding Company on the Tyne was a small firm with capital of £500,000. With the advent of Mr. R.A. Workman (Workman Clark shipyard, Belfast ), and their bankers, Sperling there were some marvellous and immediate changes in N.S.C. In 1919 it became a public company with a share issue of £3,000,000. In March 1919 it registered a trust deed in respect of the £3,000,000 and authorised capital increased to £7,000,000. It soon began to buy other companies costing between £7M and £8M. By 1920 Northumberland Shipbuilding Company had bought Workman Clark. It then bought all Doxford Engine Works for £2,986,169-13s-6d, written up by £1,000,000 the following year. 

1919 On the 20 th January Charles D. Doxford, William Doxford, Robert Pile Doxford, Charles Doxford, Albert Ernest Doxford and Robert Doxford all resigned. At the same time E. Mackay Edgar, R.A. Workman and W.O. Workman were appointed as board members. 

On 23rd January at 12-00pm in the Hotel Russell in Russell Square, London the Doxfords transferred their shares to the new owners. At 12-30pm on the same day in Basildon House, Moorgate Street, and Sir John Elspen was appointed as director. Frawell was appointed as London secretary.

Work on the four-cylinder prototype engine began, although three others were commenced at the same time. The four cylinder, 580mm bore, 2 x 1160mm stroke opposed piston engine would be designed to produce 3,000 IHP at 77rpm. Thus was born the 58L4 (L for Long stroke).

1920 The prototype four cylinder engine commenced testing in October.

1921 The prototype engine was installed in the �Yngaren' a 12,760ton cargo ship for the Swedish Transatlantic Company, yard No 549 built at the Doxford shipyard adjoining the engine works. The association between Keller and the owner's engineer Tage Madsen would undoubtedly have influenced the placing of the contract. Sea trials commenced on June 15 th 1921 . The ship was torpedoed and sunk on January 1943, in a convoy HX168, 500 miles south west of Iceland by U-boat U34.

1922 Robert Pile and Charles David Doxford were retained as senior officials of the company. Other members of the family were retained as managers.

1925 The first twin Doxford installation was fitted to Workman Clarks �Port Dunedin,' followed by �Port Freemantle' in 1927.

1927 All the press cuttings regarding the legal action in the Workman Clark case reported in the �Northern Whig & Belfast Post, 28th October 1927 are in Tyne & Wear Archives. The Furness Withy passenger liner � Bermuda ' was built at Workman Clark's yard in Belfast with a quadruple screw installation of 14,600 H.P.
Tridentport. This is from a page in Doxford Friends. How can we access these Archives?

I was drawn again to this after seeing a recent Post on Workman Clark. David.


----------



## tridentport (Aug 8, 2007)

David,
Have you contacted the Public Record Office of Northern Ireland or the Ulster Folk and Transport Museum? 
Alan.


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

Morning David,I believe the Maritime Museum in Irvine holds some records for the yard mostly the latter years.Ted


----------



## David Campbell (Mar 11, 2008)

Alan & Ted. I will write to the Ulster Transport Museum and Irvine Maratime Museum to see if they hold copies of the Court Proceedings as reported in the Northern Whig.
If I hear anything worthwhile about the demise of Workman Clark, I will let you know. Thank you both. David.


----------



## tridentport (Aug 8, 2007)

David,
From _Modern British Shipbuilding A Guide to Historical Records_ -
insurance papers re yard fire 1931-33; 
liquidation papers 1927, 1935;
printed volumes of High Court proceedings concerning company 1927;
copy deeds, assignments, agreements c 1890-1928;
legal papers re dispute with Bermuda and West Indies Steamship Co. Ltd. over damage to Bermuda 1931-32; briefs, correspondence re case involving sale of shares to Northumberland Shipbuilding Co. Ltd. in 1919, 1926-37.
These records are held by the Public Record Office of Northern Ireland.
Alan.


----------



## David Campbell (Mar 11, 2008)

Alan. I will try the NI Public Record Office first, to see if it is possible to view the High Court Proceedings of 1927. Thanks again. David.


----------



## Mike S (Dec 27, 2005)

I have no idea what the final cause of the demise of Workman Clarke was however I do know that the last vessel they built was the MV Durham for the Federal Steam Nav. She was commenced in 1928 however she lay for years half built and was only launched in 1934 and fitted out and brought into service in 1935. I guess the Great Depression was the cause.
I know that she was so long on the slipway lying in one direction that the compass was a real sod to correct with the induced magnetism being so strong.


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

Afternoon Mike,I always thought the Anglo Saxon tanker Acavus was the last ship from the yard.Ted


----------



## Mike S (Dec 27, 2005)

That could very well be true......Durham was commissioned in late 1934 I believe.

Put it this way.......it was a very close thing! She was 6 years in building so if she was not the last she was sure the one that broke them!


----------



## David Campbell (Mar 11, 2008)

tridentport said:


> David,
> Have you contacted the Public Record Office of Northern Ireland or the Ulster Folk and Transport Museum?
> Alan.


Alan. I contacted Ulster Folk and Transport Museum and Irvine Maritime but so far, no reply.
I did contact PRONI and got a prompt reply, but don't hold your breath. They wrote " PRONI search has been inundated with queries....please be patient', then "PRONI will be closed from 23 November - 11 December to allow staff vital preparation in move to Titanic Quarter" and " PRONI's Balmoral Avenue will close in September 2010 for eight months to facilitate move to Titanic Quarter"

I also contacted Tyne Wear Archives but having trouble finding mention of Northumberland Shipbuilding Co and High Court records as mentioned in Doxford Friends of October 1927, though there is lots on Wm. Doxford. David.


----------



## tridentport (Aug 8, 2007)

David, 
Let's hope the shift goes smoothly. Construction of their new headquarters is well underway - its at the south end of Queen's Road opposite Abercorn Bssin.
Alan.


----------

